# Moving with a kitty?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SO, Jon and I are moving back to Utah in a few weeks (YAYYYY!!!!!!!) and this will be the first time I've ever moved with a kitty. 
Ellie adjusted to our home like she'd lived her her entire life when we adopted her from the shelter, but one thing I remember, is her incredible hatred of the car ride home. She was in a cardboard carrier from the shelter, and she meowed, and scratched the entire way home. 
Now, we're going to be faced with a 5 1/2 hour drive with Ellie. Any tips? Any at all? I'll be honest, I don't think I could stand 5 1/2 hours of an Ellie fit, in a car (Honda Civic, nonetheless!) with four dogs, and her. Not happening. I have an appropriate sized plastic travel carrier for her. I have no idea what her potty habits are and if she will need to "go" in that amount of time. 

...dogs are so much easier....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My cats cry bloody murder when they are in their crates to go somewhere in the car, My husband just lets them out to wander around the car and they are as happy as a clam, have to be careful they don't get under the gas peddle though! It works for us and the cats are much happier, we keep the crate handy when we need to stop so we can put them back in before opening up the doors. Potty issues, not so sure about that as we haven't had to travel too far!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Loud music. That's all I can suggest. 

And if you're having four dogs in the car, I wouldn't suggest free-roaming for Ms. Kitty, and it isn't always going to shut them up. I know my kitties still meow outside of their carriers, and they like to climb in my lap. When I was younger, we went for a camping trip and took the one kitty we had at the time. She spent the ENTIRE five hour drive walking up and down the aisle of the motor home meowing her head off.

When we were moving, I packed my car as high as I could, put the kitties in boxes, and within minutes of leaving the house, they all broke out...It was MISERABLE!!! And that was a twenty minute drive with them climbing all over me.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

A lot of our clients request a tranquilizer for long car trips.
Acepromazine is my vet's first choice.


You could also try something more natural like Rescue Remedy.


----------

